# Bags for 2 assembled boards?



## rad_brad (Jul 29, 2013)

I first appolgise as know there is a search function but in the searches the results were sometimes unclear on what i needed to know.

What I am after is a board bag with wheels that would take 2 completely assembled boards. I have seen that some strip 1 to fit them in but would prefer to keep mine and the girlfriends in one piece if possible.

Burton and DaKine are two brands that are really sticking out as ones to go for, but are so many and none that local to me that I dont really have the chance to test in person.

Any advice or pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Try a Sportube 3

They will take 2 board, (assembled) 2 pairs of boots, and a little clothing, and are a hard shell case, so can't get crushed, you pay a little more, but it is worth it in my mind...

I know Finches in South London stock them, and there are a few places on the net in the UK that do sell sportubes as well...

https://www.sportube.com/Series-3-Sportube-p/31brdez.htm

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/111122914510?var=gv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=65&ff19=0

http://www.finchesemporium.com/sportube-2pr.html


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

What size are your boards? My dakine low roller can fit a 153 and a 151 without taking off the bindings. 

I can also squeeze in my boots and my gf's. (i have small feet  )


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Burton wheelie gig or wheelie locker will do this passably although I usually strip bindings from one board, when you do so you can get a lot more stuff in. 

This is another reason I like the burton channel system, only 2 screws to remove a binding.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

my dakine high roller fit 3 boards, 3 bindings (one assembled), 2 goggles, 2 pairs of boots, a helmet, 2 different outerwear suits and a shit tonne of clothing. basically everything i needed for the snow was in my board bag and everything else like casual clothing, underwear etc i put in my suitcase. very functional and padded too so no damage :yahoo: wouldnt be surprised if it could fit 2 assembled boards in it. i will try when i get home and let u know :thumbsup:


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> That must be a tight fit. I can barely get 2 boards, 2 pairs of bindings (one mounted), and 2 pairs of boots into mine. Some clothes and and maybe 1-2 googles as well, but definitely no helmet.
> Must also get close to th weight limit for air travel in many places.


i got it in 175cm with thoughts of buying a bigger pow board in the near future but until then my 168, 161 and 157 fit pretty well. i do admit its a tight squeeze with everything else but i try to save room where i can by shoving stuff into my boots or helmet. had to pay $70 for excess baggage fees for my flight from sydney to van, but to me thats a small fee when compared to $1650+ airfares and ur excited as all hell to tear apart the mountains in BC 6 months of the year


----------



## rad_brad (Jul 29, 2013)

Cheers for the info everyone.

Will probably go for the soft bag just to help storage occasionally.
Its very helpful knowing that a high roller will fit 2 completes in.
Will probably give it a try when all the new bags come out in September so can try them all in one shop at one time, will save a lot of travelling to various places lol


----------

